# How much can a 6 psl 6'2'' white man with dirty blonde hair make modeling



## Dogs (Dec 31, 2019)

Do you think they can model successfully or will they just be making scrap change.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

it wont work sorry buv


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 31, 2019)

dunno


----------



## Dogs (Dec 31, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> it wont work sorry buv


Asking for a friend

Jk my only cope right now is I can reach 6 psl with HT, jaw surgery and gym.


----------



## Kade (Dec 31, 2019)

not that much tbh

remember there are plenty of models, and a large majority of them get paid terribly

unless you’re extremely striking/gl, or have connections like the hadids, don’t expect to make a good, sustainable income from it


----------



## Dogs (Dec 31, 2019)

Kade said:


> not that much tbh
> 
> remember there are plenty of models, and a large majority of them get paid terribly
> 
> unless you’re extremely striking/gl, or have connections like the hadids, don’t expect to make a good, sustainable income from it


I think it's cause it's 'male' a women 6 psl can make a ton of money


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 31, 2019)

modelling doesn't really seem to be a viable source of income unless ur supermodel level, more so just a status boost


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Asking for a friend
> 
> Jk my only cope right now is I can reach 6 psl with HT, jaw surgery and gym.


you wont make it in modeling but youll have status boost in a workplace environment and will get paid more for being gl


----------



## jjm4765 (Dec 31, 2019)

Modelling has little to do with how good looking you are and more about luck unless you are 7-8psl


----------



## Dogs (Dec 31, 2019)

jjm4765 said:


> Modelling has little to do with how good looking you are and more about luck unless you are 7-8psl


Yeah it seems you have to be 7+ psl to start getting successful just for the fact that you look good.


----------



## Kade (Dec 31, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I think it's cause it's 'male' a women 6 psl can make a ton of money


from instagram definitely but from runway modeling it’s all the same man


----------



## Luke LLL (Dec 31, 2019)

Good ammount. A living and a family. You just need to work hard (actually). You need to take high-quality pictures and send them to agencies 24/7. Good luck.


----------



## jjm4765 (Dec 31, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Yeah it seems you have to be 7+ psl to start getting successful just for the fact that you look good.


Imo 7psl+ is most likely what you need for a garaunteed stable career in modelling, not the same level as oprys or gandys careers, there level of success is down to shear luck.

You can have a decent career in modelling though even if your not 7psl, hell you could be 4psl and still have a decent career in modelling, its all about if the photographers and brands want your look. 
Though relying on this as a full time job isn't a good idea as it is very unpredictable when you will get work


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Dec 31, 2019)

Its about your agency and luck and what the current look is in fashion currently


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 1, 2020)

*Anyone above 6psl can be a model. between 6psl and 7.5psl you can do catalogue modeling or maybe mid tier brands likely in asia if you are lucky and if they need a white person. this wont provide much money. however, it will likely be an interesting experience, increase your instagram followers and you will get dms from attractive girls looking for an accessible man with some clout to fuck. 
I remember reading this in a mens magazine at the dentist lobby as i waited for the dentist to tell me that my molars were as worn down as an old mans, due to chewing mastic gum for years. 
To do modelling for luxury brands you clearly need to be as good looking as o'pry or gandy and even if you are that good looking id imagine that a certain amount of luck, connections and propinquity plays a part. *


----------



## Dogs (Jan 1, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *anyone above 6psl can be a model. between 6psl and 7.5psl you can do catalogue modeling or maybe mid tier brands likely in asia if you are lucky and if they need a white person. this wont provide much money. however, it will increase your instagram followers and you will get dms from attractive girls looking for an accessible man with clout to fuck. i remember reading this on a mens magazine at the dentist lobby as a waited for a dentist to tell me that my molars were that of an old man due to chewing mastic gum for years.
> to do luxury brands you clearly need to be as good looking as o'pry or gandy and even if you are that good looking id imagine that a certain amount of luck, connections and propinquity plays a part. *


Is that mastic gum part real?


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm 6', PSL 5.5-6, dirty blonde hair. I'd say you could make 2k a month max, I know guys who would have a lot less SMV than me who have made this, but they got a lot of luck and connections.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 2, 2020)

"hey guys,pure Aryan here,dirty blonde ,6ft2"
"Can I model?"


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 2, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> "hey guys,pure Aryan here,dirty blonde ,6ft2"
> "Can I model?"
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Almu (Jan 2, 2020)

Dogs said:


> Asking for a friend
> 
> Jk my only cope right now is I can reach 6 psl with HT, jaw surgery and gym.


Whats HT


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Jan 2, 2020)

Dogs said:


> Is that mastic gum part real?


This


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 2, 2020)

Hmm, if you were dark haired id feel like you'd be more unique looking, which is key to making it in modelling. Also having a nice physique is key. The thing is, eye area is very important to make it in modelling, I cant remember what your eye area looks like


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 2, 2020)

How much can a 5 PSL 5’6 white guy with gypsy dad make from modeling? Asking for a friend


----------



## Dogs (Jan 2, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Hmm, if you were dark haired id feel like you'd be more unique looking, which is key to making it in modelling. Also having a nice physique is key. The thing is, eye area is very important to make it in modelling, I cant remember what your eye area looks like


My eye area is pretty good but I have a good amount of uee which would need to be fixed as well probably. 



Spoiler









Almu said:


> Whats HT


Hair transplant


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 2, 2020)

Dogs said:


> My eye area is pretty good but I have a good amount of uee which would need to be fixed as well probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Upper eyelid fillers


----------



## Dogs (Jan 2, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Upper eyelid fillers


Over fat grafts?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 2, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> How much can a 5 PSL 5’6 white guy with gypsy dad make from modeling? Asking for a friend


Fuck all


Dogs said:


> Over fat grafts?


Idk tbh, up to you i guess


----------



## Dogs (Jan 2, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Fuck all
> 
> Idk tbh, up to you i guess


Probably case dependant


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 2, 2020)

*Lots*


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 2, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> * i waited for the dentist to tell me that my molars were as worn down as an old mans, due to chewing mastic gum for years. *


Fucking caged


----------



## prgfromnl (Jan 8, 2020)

just do commercial modeling 

120 euro for 3 hours of work

still mad at myself for declining it cause of insecurities, could've been easy earned money during college


----------

